# Help finding 2-3 day service



## Keystone Keith (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all, 

I need to find someone that can do a quick turn-around (2-4 days) on some plastisol transfers. Simple, one color design (one for the front, and a small, chest logo for the back).

I'm not looking for someone to offer up their services, but if anyone has any experience with one of the preferred vendors, I'd greatly appreciate the input.

THANK YOU!

Keith


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F&M Expressions does their 15 cent transfers in 1 day....If you give them a good order tomorrow, your order will ship on Wed....


----------



## Keystone Keith (Mar 3, 2011)

royster13 said:


> F&M Expressions does their 15 cent transfers in 1 day....If you give them a good order tomorrow, your order will ship on Wed....


THANK YOU!

End of the day, last minute order. I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------

